
Get GitHub Gist comment notifications - joeguilmette
https://giscus.co/
======
joeguilmette
For years now GitHub Gists will not notify the author if another user leaves a
comment. I really have no idea why GitHub won't fix this, but, someone else
finally did.

GitHub issue:
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/21](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/21)

